# Winter cycling projects



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2012)

I think most of us are also skiers/boarders, but does anyone have any cycling related projects going on the for the winter; bike builds, rebuilds, new parts, trail scouting, etc??

For myself, I need to remember what wasn't working on my bike when I stopped riding it so long ago, then I need to fix it.  I'm pretty sure my rear derailleur is effed up, so that's on the list.  I'll do new cables, chain, and cassette while I'm at it.  Also need to think about a new rear wheel.  I suppose getting into shape so the first ride in the spring doesn't completely suck would be good too.  Last year I was rushing to put my bike together after the ski season ended for me, this year I want to be ready to go as soon as things dry up.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 26, 2012)

My bikes are exactly how I left them after their last rides, was a pretty pathetic second half of bike season for me. I think everything worked decent on the last rides.

I do want to get a stationary bike set up to keep the legs in shape.


----------



## TheBEast (Jan 26, 2012)

Doing spinning at the gym 1-2 days a week with a morning or two a week on the trainer in the garage.  Most of my biking now a days is of the road variety since it's the easiest to do right out of the house and requires less time.  Not much in terms of bike maintenance.  Just need to get the new tires I bought for the road bike put on after the snow is gone, but I'm not wishing that away (although this weather event will have me back to grass in all of my yard.....grrrrrrr)!!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2012)

Tires, yeah I probably need some of those too..


----------



## marcski (Jan 26, 2012)

Get back on the bike Brian.  You can't complain that there is too much snow to ride!

I am going to get my fork Pushed.  I pushed the shock like 4 season ago and it still is good to go.  Thinking about a new wheelset too.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 26, 2012)

3 off-season projects for me:

1) I want to upgrade both shifters to XT. (LBS has a great sale going on now)  Would love to install them myself with some guidance from the shop.

2) Looking at testing out some of last seasons road bikes.  I want to get into road biking. There are some great rides right out of my door but I haven't pulled the trigger yet. So clueless about what to even consider.

3) Get into riding shape via spinning. Still not where I need to be physically.


----------



## AngryHugo (Jan 26, 2012)

I only have a new frame for my road bike planned at the moment.  Depending on what sponsor our team goes with, it's probably going to be either a Cannondale SuperSix or a Fuji Altamira.  My wheels are pretty beat, so they'll probably get replaced late spring.


----------



## prophet0426 (Jan 27, 2012)

Well since I think I've only skied three times so far this season, my bikes have been getting a lot of use.  I just finished tearing both bikes down (GT Froce1 and Raleigh XXIX SS) and rebuilding in a week’s time. Cleaned everything and new grease to everything. Bought a new set of hydro brakes, grips, and chian guide for the GT, now running a 1x9 setup. The Raleigh I basically kept the same, and just cleaned it up since I dropped a lot of new parts on the last year. Thinking of sending out my Fox front and rear shocks on my GT to get pushed, but don't want to be without the bike that long so I'll probably wait till next winter.

Well at least the riding is still good, since the skiing isn't....

I have a pair of Mavic CrossRides laced to Mavic hubs with certerlock rotors for sale if anyone is interested. Also have a brand new pair of Stratline levers (white) for Shimano pre 2009 hydro brakes to let go of as well.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 27, 2012)

Haven't got around to it yet but would like to have the fork on my 29er pushed and also need to replace the pivot bearings on the Blur. Of course I'll need the usual........new rubber, drivetrain and cleats for my shoes. Might also pick up a new Hydrapack. 

Other than the bikes I'll be busy with a few trail projects I scouted in the fall come springtime.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 27, 2012)

New frame in transit, should be in my possession next Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 28, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> New frame in transit, should be in my possession next Monday or Tuesday.



29'er?


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 28, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> 29'er?



Nope.

I did consider getting a 29r, but while a 29r would be sweet for trail rides, it wouldn't be so hot for x-stuntry. But my fork is 650b (27.5" wheels) compatiable and It's possibly to fit a 650b on the rear with a smaller volume tire. May give that a try.


----------



## Nick (Jan 28, 2012)

I used to love mountain biking in the winter... dress up warm. Even in the snow, although it can get sketchy


----------



## bvibert (Jan 30, 2012)

Nick said:


> I used to love mountain biking in the winter... dress up warm. Even in the snow, although it can get sketchy



I don't even have enough time to get in the skiing that I want to in the winter, MTB can wait until the warmer months.


----------



## marcski (Jan 30, 2012)

I agree Nick.  Plus, at least for me, they kind of serve different purposes.  You can keep fit on the mt. Bike in a good hard hour ride in the local woods during winter. My buddies and I had a pretty nice 2 hour ride yesterday morning.  But myu fork needs to get pushed, I am leaking some oil on on side.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 30, 2012)

Need to start hitting the trainer a bit. Would be nice to get the legs ready for the spring. Besides, I'm definitely putting on a few extra pounds.

Considering changing my cassette. I have a 12-27 on a triple. Last season I started weening myself off the bottom two cogs even on climbs. Thinking about going 13-25. I hardly ever use the 12 except when spinning out and coasting down hill. 50/13 would get me 27 MPH on flats with no wind doing 90 RPM, a slight 2 MPH penalty compared to the 12 cog. I'm thinking I'll more enjoy 7 one cog jumps with no gaps and only two space gaps on the three largest cogs... that is something I could enjoy every ride vs those one or two group rides a year I might not be able to keep up with a ride ending sprint. Hmmm...

Been drooling over Lynskey's and Di2 lately. Don't think that will be happening any time soon. Definitely feel like I want a bit more since I started out with some fairly sub-par gear. 105 shifters and derailers but the rest of the bike is not the best, especially the frame (standing efforts are eye raising, I usually stay in my seat!). Already did my wheel upgrade last season.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 31, 2012)

New Frame arrived today. :beer:

I placed an order for some parts to finish the new build with the LBS on Jan 21st. Just called to see if my parts are in, only to be told that my order was actually placed yesterday Jan 30th  (9 days later) WTF! Not only do I pay more ordering parts from the LBS, but now I also have to wait several weeks for an order to arrive. That’s just BS. I am on the verge of call up the shop and cancelling the order. 

I was hoping to start building it up tonight, but kind of hard to get even the basics started with out a head set.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 31, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> New Frame arrived today. :beer:
> 
> I placed an order for some parts to finish the new build with the LBS on Jan 21st. Just called to see if my parts are in, only to be told that my order was actually placed yesterday Jan 30th  (9 days later) WTF! Not only do I pay more ordering parts from the LBS, but now I also have to wait several weeks for an order to arrive. That’s just BS. I am on the verge of call up the shop and cancelling the order.
> 
> I was hoping to start building it up tonight, but kind of hard to get even the basics started with out a head set.



Thats the same thing you had, just with the paint stripped off!

Who's sample window is that blue thing?


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 31, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Thats the same thing you had, just with the paint stripped off!
> 
> Who's sample window is that blue thing?



That's not a sample window. It's a very large custom wood window (1 of 4) between my bosses office and my work station so he can make sure I'm not slacking off on AZ all day.

The frame is a 2011 5spot, the one I just sold was a 2008 5 spot. Big difference in the frame geometry as this one is much slacker and can handle up to a 160mm fork. The biggest difference is this one has a DW Link rear suspension.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2012)

DW Link, FTW!


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 1, 2012)

bvibert said:


> DW Link, FTW!



Both frames I was considering had DW Link. The other frame was the Pivot FireBird which is a 6.5" bike while the 5spot is a 5.5" bike. From the beginning I was planning on getting a 6" bike, but when it came time to actually order I realized that I just don't need that much bike for 95% of the riding I do and went back to Turner.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 1, 2012)

Giant Maestro > * !


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 1, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Giant Maestro > * !



DW link > Maestro
Turner > Giant


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 1, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> New Frame arrived today. :beer:
> 
> I placed an order for some parts to finish the new build with the LBS on Jan 21st. Just called to see if my parts are in, only to be told that my order was actually placed yesterday Jan 30th  (9 days later) WTF! Not only do I pay more ordering parts from the LBS, but now I also have to wait several weeks for an order to arrive. That’s just BS. I am on the verge of call up the shop and cancelling the order.
> 
> I was hoping to start building it up tonight, but kind of hard to get even the basics started with out a head set.



Parts come in?


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 1, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Parts come in?



They just placed the order on Monday, I will lucky if they are in by Friday. The biggest thing holding up the build is the headset


----------



## Nick (Feb 1, 2012)

My bike is just so beat up and with the baby on the way there is no extra $$ for a new one. Argh.


----------



## marcski (Feb 1, 2012)

With a baby on your way, its time not $$ that will keep you from riding!!  

When is she due?

Oh, and that is one nice looking 5-spot.  My LBS has one hanging from the ceiling.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 2, 2012)

about 2/3rd of my parts order is waiting for me at the bike shop, most importantly the headset is in and the bike shop is open late tonight so they can press it in for me. Hoping to have most of the bike built up tonight


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 2, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> about 2/3rd of my parts order is waiting for me at the bike shop, most importantly the headset is in and the bike shop is open late tonight so they can press it in for me. Hoping to have most of the bike built up tonight



Pics?


----------



## Nick (Feb 2, 2012)

marcski said:


> With a baby on your way, its time not $$ that will keep you from riding!!
> 
> When is she due?
> 
> .



June! 

Presuming I had a mt bike it would be easier to get in rides since I can go and ride and be home in 2 or 3 hours tops. vs. a full day expedition for skiing


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 3, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Pics?




snapped this last night. About 95% done, should be ready to ride this weekend.

The rear hydro hose is a tad short due to the cable routing. It should be ok for now but I will need to get a longer one soon. The fork is still set at the lower 140mm travel. Need to open it up and set it back to 160mm, but that can wait


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 3, 2012)

Figured you would of shined the old parts while you were waiting on the new stuff!

Looking good! Were is the set post drop?


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 3, 2012)

MR. evil said:


>



Looks good!! Counting on you to get this finished soon so we can get some snow!!! :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 3, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Looks good!! Counting on you to get this finished soon so we can get some snow!!! :lol:



:lol:

:beer:

I cleaned out the garage to make more room to work on the bike a few days ago, at least that got the temperature down a bit.  I guess now I'll have to go do some work on it...


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 3, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Figured you would of shined the old parts while you were waiting on the new stuff!
> 
> Looking good! Were is the set post drop?




It will eventually get a good cleaning. A bunch of stuff like the stem, bars, brakes and bash guards are going to get replaced. I want to take it out for a few rides before I make any cockpit adjustments.

The adjustable seatpost will go on last. I don't like using the bike stand clamp on a pricey dropper post. So when even I use the bike stand I throw a rigid seat post in the bike.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 4, 2012)

Did you take it for a ride today?


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Did you take it for a ride today?



Nope, finished up everything this morning and gave it a tune up. To much going on today, planning on riding tomorrow at Robinson or Case.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 5, 2012)

Took the new scoot out for its maiden ride today. Really impressed with how well the DW Link pedals, and it's traction. The rear end just stays planted to the ground. I on the other hand was not so impressive, really sucked wind out there.


----------



## prophet0426 (Feb 9, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> snapped this last night. About 95% done, should be ready to ride this weekend.
> 
> The rear hydro hose is a tad short due to the cable routing. It should be ok for now but I will need to get a longer one soon. The fork is still set at the lower 140mm travel. Need to open it up and set it back to 160mm, but that can wait



That looks like a sweet setup. What are you running fo travel in the front?


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 9, 2012)

prophet0426 said:


> That looks like a sweet setup. What are you running fo travel in the front?



The fork is an X-Fussion Vengeance HLR. It has a 160mm of travel but I have it lowered to 150mm at the moment. The 5 Spot can easily handle a 160mm fork, but I am going to ride it for a while at 150mm before I try it at 160mm. 

This fork is really sweet with inpedentant High speed and low speed compression settings. You can also find left over 2011 models for a song right now. X-Fusion was started by the group that used to make all of Fox's forks & Shocks. So the quality is right up there with Fox & RS, but at price easier on the wallet. All of the pro reviews of this fork have been very positive.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2012)

It's not the winter anymore, but I finally got around to ordering some parts for my bike.  I can't wait to start getting it ready!  It just occurred to me that I forgot to order derailleur cables though... :smash:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 16, 2012)

bvibert said:


> It's not the winter anymore, but I finally got around to ordering some parts for my bike.  I can't wait to start getting it ready!  It just occurred to me that I forgot to order derailleur cables though... :smash:



What did you order? Did you get wheels?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> What did you order? Did you get wheels?



No, still need to figure out he whole rear wheel thing.  I ordered a new rear derailleur, cassette, and 2 derailleur hangers.  My last ride the shifting got all wonky and I ended up jamming the chain between the cassette and spokes really bad.  Ended up finishing the ride in pretty much one gear.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 16, 2012)

bvibert said:


> No, still need to figure out he whole rear wheel thing.  I ordered a new rear derailleur, cassette, and 2 derailleur hangers.  My last ride the shifting got all wonky and I ended up jamming the chain between the cassette and spokes really bad.  Ended up finishing the ride in pretty much one gear.



Sounds like your last ride was less than enjoyable for you.

I really need to order a new drive drive train for my FS.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Sounds like your last ride was less than enjoyable for you.
> 
> I really need to order a new drive drive train for my FS.



Yes, I was pretty pissed off.  I don't think the rest of my group was too pleased at being delayed for 20 minutes while we worked to get the chain unstuck either.

That's why I'm going to start the season with a fresh, straight hanger and a new derailleur.  I always like to start the season with a new cassette and chain anyway.  I need to check the chain rings on the front, the "middle" could probably use replacement too.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 16, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Yes, I was pretty pissed off.  I don't think the rest of my group was too pleased at being delayed for 20 minutes while we worked to get the chain unstuck either.
> 
> That's why I'm going to start the season with a fresh, straight hanger and a new derailleur.  I always like to start the season with a new cassette and chain anyway.  I need to check the chain rings on the front, the "middle" could probably use replacement too.



By middle you mean the granny gear?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> By middle you mean the granny gear?



No, I mean what would be the middle if I had a big ring.  I don't like using the granny if I can help it.  I'm not good at spinning, mashing is more effective for me. 8)  I've destroyed several middle rings, but I don't think I've worn out a granny yet.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 16, 2012)

Maybe I'll just ride the hardtail this year, about 25 miles on it.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 16, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Maybe I'll just ride the hardtail this year, about 25 miles on it.




Bring that hardtail down to Trumbull and I'll show you a 1000 reasons to ride your FS. 8)


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Bring that hardtail down to Trumbull and I'll show you a 1000 reasons to ride your FS. 8)



Looking forward to some ass kickings at Trumbull again this year! :beer:


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 16, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Bring that hardtail down to Trumbull and I'll show you a 1000 reasons to ride your FS. 8)





bvibert said:


> Looking forward to some ass kickings at Trumbull again this year! :beer:



Trunbull is one place I really want to ride this year.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> Trunbull is one place I really want to ride this year.



Tuesday night rides at Trumbull are fun, not usually too much sessioning though.  If you like rollers there's plenty there though!


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 16, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Tuesday night rides at Trumbull are fun, not usually too much sessioning though.  If you like rollers there's plenty there though!



It would have to be a weekend, and need to be a good mix of pedal & play to justify the drive.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2012)

My parts should be here Friday.  Still need to get some cables and some spokes for the rear wheel.  Gonna have to limp along with that one for now.  I need to get a middle chain ring too.  I'm thinking about going 1x9 so I can run a heavy duty single speed type ring up front.  I keep bending the rings I've been using, somehow.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 22, 2012)

bvibert said:


> My parts should be here Friday.  Still need to get some cables and some spokes for the rear wheel.  Gonna have to limp along with that one for now.  I need to get a middle chain ring too.  I'm thinking about going 1x9 so I can run a heavy duty single speed type ring up front.  I keep bending the rings I've been using, somehow.



I tend to bend chain rings pretty easy too. After 3 Shimmano LX / SLX rings in 2.5 seasons my shop just convinced me to spend a little more $$ and get a better ring. It was explained to me that most of the lower to medium quality stuff is stamped out of low to medium strength steel. While the higher end stuff is machined out of high strength steel. I eneded up ordering a RaceFace Turbine 32T ring. With my discount the ring is around $50

I also have a DT Swiss RWT 10mm rear thru axle and a Hope 10mm conversion kit coming in on the same order.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2012)

I was wondering about just getting a higher quality ring too.  I do tend to buy the cheapest I find on sale...

That RWT will stiffen things up nicely!  When I get a new rear wheel I'm definitely doing to go with a thru axle of some type.  The QR I'm currently running loosens up all the time!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 23, 2012)

Any opinions on cassettes? I have a Sram PG980 and have had no problems with it. Anything better around that price range($60) I should be looking at?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Any opinions on cassettes? I have a Sram PG980 and have had no problems with it. Anything better around that price range($60) I should be looking at?



That's what I used last season.  It seemed okay, but the alloy spider for the 3 biggest cogs got kinda mashed up and stuck on my freehub.  I had some trouble getting it off this past weekend.  Before I had taken the old one off I ordered a PG990, which has a larger spider with more of the cogs on it.  Looking at the pictures now I'm not sure that the ridges to interface the freehub run all the way along the spider, so now I'm nervous the same thing will happen again.  It should be delivered today, so I'll look at it then.

I think maybe I need to work on not being such a pedal masher, it's rough on equipment...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 23, 2012)

bvibert said:


> That's what I used last season.  It seemed okay, but the alloy spider for the 3 biggest cogs got kinda mashed up and stuck on my freehub.  I had some trouble getting it off this past weekend.  Before I had taken the old one off I ordered a PG990, which has a larger spider with more of the cogs on it.  Looking at the pictures now I'm not sure that the ridges to interface the freehub run all the way along the spider, so now I'm nervous the same thing will happen again.  It should be delivered today, so I'll look at it then.
> 
> I think maybe I need to work on not being such a pedal masher, it's rough on equipment...



Luckily I don't use the 3 big cogs!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Luckily I don't use the 3 big cogs!



That's because you're an animal!


or, you never ride your bike


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 23, 2012)

bvibert said:


> That's because you're an animal!
> 
> 
> or, you never ride your bike



Just like skiing, I just talk about it on forums!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 23, 2012)

bvibert said:


> That's what I used last season.  It seemed okay, but the alloy spider for the 3 biggest cogs got kinda mashed up and stuck on my freehub.  I had some trouble getting it off this past weekend.  Before I had taken the old one off I ordered a PG990, which has a larger spider with more of the cogs on it.  Looking at the pictures now I'm not sure that the ridges to interface the freehub run all the way along the spider, so now I'm nervous the same thing will happen again.  It should be delivered today, so I'll look at it then.
> 
> I think maybe I need to work on not being such a pedal masher, it's rough on equipment...



Did you get a 11/34?


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 23, 2012)

I like the PG990 or XT cassettes


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Did you get a 11/34?



Nope 11/32, 11/34 is for p*ss1es!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 23, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Nope 11/32, 11/34 is for p*ss1es!



Lol, it's an advantage. Lets me get a couple years out of the front granny gear since I don't drop into it much!

22/32 up front?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Lol, it's an advantage. Lets me get a couple years out of the front granny gear since I don't drop into it much!
> 
> 22/32 up front?



I've never worn out a granny up front.  Probably sticking with 22/32 up front, but I was considering trying 24/34.  Also still considering going 1x9.  Haven't decided yet.  Need to decide soon, and order some parts...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 23, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I've never worn out a granny up front.  Probably sticking with 22/32 up front, but I was considering trying 24/34.  Also still considering going 1x9.  Haven't decided yet.  Need to decide soon, and order some parts...



I'm probably going to stick with the 11/34 rear and 22 /32 up front. Seems to work pretty good for me and feel like I do a pretty fair job on the hills with it so why change it. I'm not sold on the 1 x 9 thing yet even though I really try not to drop it into granny, but it is nice to know that it is there! If anything I'd try a 24/32 up front if it would work.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm not totally sold on 1x9 either, its more an effort to reduce complexity and be able to run a stronger ring up front. I'll probably stick with what I'm running now though.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 23, 2012)

Like my 2x10 setup but down sizing the front rings from 39/26 to 38/24. Staying the same in back 12/36.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 23, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Like my 2x10 setup but down sizing the front rings from 39/26 to 38/24. Staying the same in back 12/36.



I assume that is 29'er talk


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I assume that is 29'er talk



Damn 29er's and their screwed up gear ratios... :roll:


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 23, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Damn 29er's and their screwed up gear ratios... :roll:



Admit it, your just jealous of my big wheels!!  :razz:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Admit it, your just jealous of my big wheels!!  :razz:



I'm thinking about switching it up to some 24" wheels next time around...


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 23, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I'm thinking about switching it up to some 24" wheels next time around...




Nice!! Going ghetto!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 30, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I'm not totally sold on 1x9 either, its more an effort to reduce complexity and be able to run a stronger ring up front. I'll probably stick with what I'm running now though.



Have you gotten the bike together?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Have you gotten the bike together?



I haven't had much time to work on it.  Got the derailleur and cable mounted last weekend, also replaced a bunch of spokes and started re-truing/tensioning the wheel.  My new middle ring and brake pads should be here tomorrow.  Hopefully I have some time over the weekend to finish putting everything together.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 30, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I haven't had much time to work on it.  Got the derailleur and cable mounted last weekend, also replaced a bunch of spokes and started re-truing/tensioning the wheel.  My new middle ring and brake pads should be here tomorrow.  Hopefully I have some time over the weekend to finish putting everything together.



Over the weekend? You're not summiting up at the loaf?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Over the weekend? You're not summiting up at the loaf?



Nope.  Just couldn't pull it off this year.  I had to make the last minute call late last night... :-?

Pretty bummed about it


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 30, 2012)

Just got my 10mm thru axle conversion kit for the rear and a new RaceFace Turbine front chain ring in. Hoping to install tonight and ride in the morning. The RF chainring is really nice and I am very interested to see if I notice any increase is read stiffness with the thru axle. The DT Swiss RWS and Hope 10mm kit was a bit pricy. If I had to do again I would have bought the Hadley Thru axle which is much cheaper than the DT Swiss.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> Just got my 10mm thru axle conversion kit for the rear and a new RaceFace Turbine front chain ring in. Hoping to install tonight and ride in the morning. The RF chainring is really nice and I am very interested to see if I notice any increase is read stiffness with the thru axle. The DT Swiss RWS and Hope 10mm kit was a bit pricy. If I had to do again I would have bought the Hadley Thru axle which is much cheaper than the DT Swiss.



My Azonic rear wheel was setup for 12mm thru axle.  I just bought a step down axle with nuts on the end.  It worked out great, it's just a minor inconvenience to carry a wrench with you if you want to be able to change a flat mid ride.

Is the new chain ring steel or alloy?


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 30, 2012)

Not sure about the chainring. Will check when I get home.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 30, 2012)

Just checked online and it's C&Cd aluminum


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2012)

Seems like all the higher end rings are.  I'm not sold on using alloy, but I ordered one anyway.  Mine's a Blackspire something or another.  Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks guys, looks like I don't have to do a lot of research on drive train parts!


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Thanks guys, looks like I don't have to do a lot of research on drive train parts!



is that sarcasm?

I am too lazy to go back and look, but did you ask a question about drive train parts that we ignored?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 2, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> is that sarcasm?
> 
> I am too lazy to go back and look, but did you ask a question about drive train parts that we ignored?



No I didn't, I'm just going to order what you guys got and I was just thanking you!


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> No I didn't, I'm just going to order what you guys got and I was just thanking you!




I remember you asked about a cassette a while back. What else do you need?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 2, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> I remember you asked about a cassette a while back. What else do you need?



Chainrings, chain, maybe cables. You think a rear derailleur is needed after 2 years and about 1000 miles on it?


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Chainrings, chain, maybe cables. You think a rear derailleur is needed after 2 years and about 1000 miles on it?



If it has been 1000 miles I would do a big overhaul. Your very lucky, none of my stuff even comes close to lasting that long

New cassette
New chain rings
New chain
New rear der
New cables AND housing.
Maybe even replace the BB

I would also change your brake pads & rotors. Drain and bleed the hydro lines if you have never done so. I would also spend a little extra $$ and get an XT or X9 (depending on your shifters) rear der as they perform much better than SLX and X7. Seeing how I go through at least (2) rear der’s per season I always get X7 as I can’t justify spending extra on something I know will break soon. But you are much gentler on your bike than I am.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 2, 2012)

Get XTR or X0


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 4, 2012)

I see on the brake pads for the Avid Elixer they have organic and the organic with alloy back($5 more) what's the difference?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 4, 2012)

For brake rotors I currently have 180 front and 160 in the rear. Should I bump up the sizes and get the adapters or keep what I currently have? I think I ride too slow for it to matter much!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 4, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Get XTR or X0



Is there anything better than those?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Is there anything better than those?



Yep, just found the XX model, $289 each!


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I see on the brake pads for the Avid Elixer they have organic and the organic with alloy back($5 more) what's the difference?



I ussually get semi-metallic pads


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 5, 2012)

Think I got all the major parts on order. Brake rotors, organic pads, rear cassette, rear derailleur, front chain rings. Just need to stop at Suburban and order the rear suspension busing kit that is on back order(month or so).

Then just debating on either rebuilding the Fox dhx 4.0 air(which I guess is ok, but sounds like there are a lot of better shocks out there) or just picking up an new Rockshox RT3 for about $50 more and then being able to have it serviced and adjusted by Push since the only ones that will touch that Fox model is Fox.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 5, 2012)

Can't wait to get out again on my road bike. Got in five rides when it was warmer, it has been pretty brisk up here since.

Just put on a Thompson zero set back seat post. Over the winter, I swapped out to a shorter stem because I felt too stretched out. The repositioning was GREAT but I lost a lot of forward weight that was shifted to the rear. Not having as much weight on the forward wheel just didn't quite feel right even though I was more comfortable. The seat was already all the way forward so I got the zero setback and just put the longer stem back on. Looking forward to seeing if I found my ideal positioning once it gets warm enough to ride.

Decided to try 700-25 tires instead of the current 23. Been reading a lot of stuff online lately that there really is no performance decrease going bigger and at 220lbs, I wouldn't mind a little less PSI using a bigger tire.

Previous had debated going 13-26 on my cassette for fewer big jumps. Glad I didn't. I use my 12t more than I thought I did during the winter when I was thinking about this. I just need to manage the big ring jump better and memorize where that missing tooth is so I can have the gear I want.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 6, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> I ussually get semi-metallic pads



same here


----------



## bvibert (Apr 6, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Think I got all the major parts on order. Brake rotors, organic pads, rear cassette, rear derailleur, front chain rings. Just need to stop at Suburban and order the rear suspension busing kit that is on back order(month or so).
> 
> Then just debating on either rebuilding the Fox dhx 4.0 air(which I guess is ok, but sounds like there are a lot of better shocks out there) or just picking up an new Rockshox RT3 for about $50 more and then being able to have it serviced and adjusted by Push since the only ones that will touch that Fox model is Fox.



Did you end up sticking with the same sized rotors?


----------



## prophet0426 (Apr 6, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> Just got my 10mm thru axle conversion kit for the rear and a new RaceFace Turbine front chain ring in. Hoping to install tonight and ride in the morning. The RF chainring is really nice and I am very interested to see if I notice any increase is read stiffness with the thru axle. The DT Swiss RWS and Hope 10mm kit was a bit pricy. If I had to do again I would have bought the Hadley Thru axle which is much cheaper than the DT Swiss.



I run the same setup on my GT. I have a 10mm through axle setup on a DT Swiss 240 hub.  It's amazing the difference from a 9mm and how stiff the read end is now.


----------



## prophet0426 (Apr 6, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I'm not totally sold on 1x9 either, its more an effort to reduce complexity and be able to run a stronger ring up front. I'll probably stick with what I'm running now though.



1x9 is so sweet. I run the an MRP min G2 with a 34x34 and it seems to work in most situations. The only concern I have is when I got to VT or NH and have to dela with longer sustained climbs.  I may swap out for a 32 in the front at that point.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 6, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Did you end up sticking with the same sized rotors?



Kept the stock sizes. Giants web site listed the fronts as 180's but when I checked the bike they were actually 185's.

I figured since I weigh 165-170 lbs I really don't need the 203's!


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 6, 2012)

prophet0426 said:


> I run the same setup on my GT. I have a 10mm through axle setup on a DT Swiss 240 hub.  It's amazing the difference from a 9mm and how stiff the read end is now.



I still dont have mine installed yet. My bike shop ordered the conversion kit for the new Hope Evo hubs and I have the pro2 hub


----------



## prophet0426 (Apr 6, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> I still dont have mine installed yet. My bike shop ordered the conversion kit for the new Hope Evo hubs and I have the pro2 hub



That stinks....  I run a Hope pro2 in the front.  Amazing how good those hubs are!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Kept the stock sizes. Giants web site listed the fronts as 180's but when I checked the bike they were actually 185's.
> 
> I figured since I weigh 165-170 lbs I really don't need the 203's!



I have a 185 on the front of my bike, and a 160 in the rear.  I weight quite a bit more than you and they stop me just fine.  I have thought about going up in size though, just because I'm a fat ass...  My rear rotor is a little tweaked... so maybe...

I finally got my bike put back together on Saturday.  Can't wait to get it out there now!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I have a 185 on the front of my bike, and a 160 in the rear.  I weight quite a bit more than you and they stop me just fine.  I have thought about going up in size though, just because I'm a fat ass...  My rear rotor is a little tweaked... so maybe...
> 
> I finally got my bike put back together on Saturday.  Can't wait to get it out there now!



I've actually been holding off on ordering rotors since Avids have a bad rap for turkey noises. I have the G3 rotors with Elixer R brakes. Can I use anyone's rotors as long as they are the same size?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I've actually been holding off on ordering rotors since Avids have a bad rap for turkey noises. I have the G3 rotors with Elixer R brakes. Can I use anyone's rotors as long as they are the same size?



You can use any rotor as long as it's the same size.  There may be some differences in thickness, but the caliper will adjust for that.  I've personally had pretty good luck with my Avid rotors.  My front is a G3 and the rear is a G2.  I have Juicy 5 brakes.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 9, 2012)

I was just wondering if there was something better out there to consider. Mine did have some noise, but as long as I re-centered the calipers ever few rides they weren't ok.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I was just wondering if there was something better out there to consider. Mine did have some noise, but as long as I re-centered the calipers ever few rides they weren't ok.



The only time I re-align my calipers is if I change something.  Keeping oils and what not off the rotors will help, even oils from your fingers.  If the pads do get glazed up from some contaminant then they can be sanded down a bit, just put a piece of sandpaper on a flat surface and rub the pads around on it, or just replace the pads.  I've given the rotors a light scuffing with somewhat fine sandpaper, in addition to cleaning them with brake cleaner, too.  Different pad compounds will be more susceptible to making noise than others.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> The only time I re-align my calipers is if I change something.  Keeping oils and what not off the rotors will help, even oils from your fingers.  If the pads do get glazed up from some contaminant then they can be sanded down a bit, just put a piece of sandpaper on a flat surface and rub the pads around on it, or just replace the pads.  I've given the rotors a light scuffing with somewhat fine sandpaper, in addition to cleaning them with brake cleaner, too.  Different pad compounds will be more susceptible to making noise than others.



Thanks Bvibert! Some things to keep in mind. I try not to touch or spray things near them. A couple times i've used some brake cleaner on the rotors, but I will spray it directly to a new rag then wipe.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2012)

Spraying brake clean directly on the rotors is fine.

To answer your question about if there are better rotor options or not; I'm not sure as all I've used is Avid rotors.  I've had some noise issues in the past, but cleaning everything up and making sure its adjusted correctly seems to be the solution.

I'm sure I'm jinxing myself now and my rotors will be warbling up a storm when I go out for my first ride.  It could also be that I just got used to it and don't notice anymore... :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Spraying brake clean directly on the rotors is fine.
> 
> To answer your question about if there are better rotor options or not; I'm not sure as all I've used is Avid rotors.  I've had some noise issues in the past, but cleaning everything up and making sure its adjusted correctly seems to be the solution.
> 
> I'm sure I'm jinxing myself now and my rotors will be warbling up a storm when I go out for my first ride.  It could also be that I just got used to it and don't notice anymore... :lol:



I'll have some used extra rotor soon, one has a slight wobble I think!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2012)

I have probably half a dozen 160mm G2s and a few 185 G3s hanging around my garage.  All used and probably at least slightly bent, except for one of the 185s, which is still new in the packaging.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I finally got my bike put back together on Saturday.  Can't wait to get it out there now!



Did you take it out for a ride around the neighborhood and ride off the neighbors walls and stuff?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Did you take it out for a ride around the neighborhood and ride off the neighbors walls and stuff?



Nope, just took it for a few laps around the yard.  The shifting seemed to be dialed in, but it'll probably be effed up as soon as I get into the woods...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2012)

prophet0426 said:


> 1x9 is so sweet. I run the an MRP min G2 with a 34x34 and it seems to work in most situations. The only concern I have is when I got to VT or NH and have to dela with longer sustained climbs.  I may swap out for a 32 in the front at that point.



I mainly worry about missing the granny ring in the beginning of the season, like last night.  Maybe it was just a crutch, but I don't think I would have made some of the climbs otherwise.  Once I get into good riding shape I don't generally use it.  Though last year I never really got into good riding shape... :-?

Last night was my first ride with my new Blackspire middle ring up front.  It worked flawlessly.  Last year, with a cheap steel chain ring I had to keep the front derailleur adjusted so that it rubbed the chain while in the middle ring and in the upper few cogs in the rear, otherwise it would drop down to the granny.  The chain is at a bit of an angle, but I don't think it's too extreme.  With the new middle ring I adjusted the derailleur correctly and didn't have any problems last night.  I'm thinking that the cheap ring was flexing, causing the mis-shifts.  Only time will tell if the new ring continues to be trouble free, but so far so good.  If it does continue to work I really won't have any reason to go 1x9.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Think I got all the major parts on order. Brake rotors, organic pads, rear cassette, rear derailleur, front chain rings. Just need to stop at Suburban and order the rear suspension busing kit that is on back order(month or so).
> 
> Then just debating on either rebuilding the Fox dhx 4.0 air(which I guess is ok, but sounds like there are a lot of better shocks out there) or just picking up an new Rockshox RT3 for about $50 more and then being able to have it serviced and adjusted by Push since the only ones that will touch that Fox model is Fox.



Did you get all your new parts installed yet?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 16, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Did you get all your new parts installed yet?



No


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2012)

Stop painting and get that thing ready to roll!  The woods are in excellent shape!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 16, 2012)

Waiting on the rotors. They are both rideable I think. I should probably chech the air in the fork and shock to make sure they hold air!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2012)

Did you replace your drivetrain?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 16, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Did you replace your drivetrain?


I have the parts too, just waiting on the rotors so can do everything at once. Just not doing the shock rebuild.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 27, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Did you replace your drivetrain?



Just waiting on the suspension pivot kit now.


----------



## bvibert (May 1, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Just waiting on the suspension pivot kit now.



Did you get it?  When's the maiden voyage??


----------



## o3jeff (May 1, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Did you get it?  When's the maiden voyage??



I'll have to call the shop and see if it came in yet.


----------



## marcski (May 1, 2012)

This was supposed to be a winter project, but I never got around to it, so it became a spring project.  My fork (fox float) has been leaking oil on one of the stanchions.  I also need some new wheels as the ones on my bike (sun single track with XT hubs) have seen a lot of miles and the hubs were already repacked/rebuilt once).  

So, the fork is getting Pushed, I went for Pushes own HV air pistons and I think I'm going with some handbuilt (by my LBS) Mavic 819's pair with Chris King hubs.  Anyone ride on the Chris King hubs?   I've read that, like a lot of finely engineered products, they need a decent amount of love to keep their superior ride quality going.


----------



## o3jeff (May 1, 2012)

Everyone around here seems to like the Hope hubs. I'm sure some will chime in.


----------



## MR. evil (May 1, 2012)

marcski said:


> This was supposed to be a winter project, but I never got around to it, so it became a spring project.  My fork (fox float) has been leaking oil on one of the stanchions.  I also need some new wheels as the ones on my bike (sun single track with XT hubs) have seen a lot of miles and the hubs were already repacked/rebuilt once).
> 
> So, the fork is getting Pushed, I went for Pushes own HV air pistons and I think I'm going with some handbuilt (by my LBS) Mavic 819's pair with Chris King hubs.  Anyone ride on the Chris King hubs?   I've read that, like a lot of finely engineered products, they need a decent amount of love to keep their superior ride quality going.



If money were no object I would have King or Hadley hubs. But for the $$$ it's pretty hard to be Hope's. What kind of bike (XC, trail, AM, DH) are these wheels for? Kings and 819's will be pretty bomb proof, but also heavy. Take a look at the new WTB Frequency i23 rims and of course the Stan's Flows.


----------



## marcski (May 1, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> If money were no object I would have King or Hadley hubs. But for the $$$ it's pretty hard to be Hope's. What kind of bike (XC, trail, AM, DH) are these wheels for? Kings and 819's will be pretty bomb proof, but also heavy. Take a look at the new WTB Frequency i23 rims and of course the Stan's Flows.



I'm on a trail bike....which I love, a Kona Dawg Dee-lux that I've had for quite a few years.  I ride mostly techy XC trails, no real DH and I don't really race, so weight really isn't an issue for me.  I will stop by the LBS either today or tomorrow and see what they have to say.  I'd also rather pay some more upfront for something that will give me years of good service.  I've read good things about the Hope hubs but don't know anyone with personal beta.


----------



## o3jeff (May 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I'll have to call the shop and see if it came in yet.



Pivot bearing kit is in


----------



## MR. evil (May 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Pivot bearing kit is in



You going to do it, or have the bike shop do it?


----------



## o3jeff (May 2, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> You going to do it, or have the bike shop do it?



Just going to leave it all in a box for maybe next winters project.


----------



## bvibert (May 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Just going to leave it all in a box for maybe next winters project.



Might as well, you're not going to ride it anyway.


----------



## MR. evil (May 9, 2012)

ended up ording some new brakes today, was getting really tired of my Juicy 5s


http://www.competitivecyclist.com/p...-B125-E111-824F-001B21BCB944&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## bvibert (May 9, 2012)

What's wrong with the Juicy 5s?  Mine have been super reliable over the last few years.  I bled them once, but only because I had the change the hoses for a longer rear.  Otherwise I just have to change the pads every year or so.

The Shimano's look nice, but it looks like you'll have to wait a couple of months to get them?


----------



## MR. evil (May 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> What's wrong with the Juicy 5s?  Mine have been super reliable over the last few years.  I bled them once, but only because I had the change the hoses for a longer rear.  Otherwise I just have to change the pads every year or so.
> 
> The Shimano's look nice, but it looks like you'll have to wait a couple of months to get them?



If you have never tried anything else the Juicy 5's might seem great. But having recently tried a bike with good brakes the difference is astounding. Much more power and better modulation.

I actually ordered them through my bike shop, but they gave me a bro deal that was about equal to the price on that web site plus shipping.


----------



## bvibert (May 9, 2012)

Well, they stop my fat ass just fine, and I have no problem with the modulation.  I've never been in a situation where I needed more power.  I guess I'll just continue to be blissfully ignorant.


----------



## MR. evil (May 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Well, they stop my fat ass just fine, and I have no problem with the modulation.  I've never been in a situation where I needed more power.  I guess I'll just continue to be blissfully ignorant.




Seeing how you like them so much, I will give you a sweet deal on a used pair of J5’s


----------



## bvibert (May 9, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> Seeing how you like them so much, I will give you a sweet deal on a used pair of J5’s



LOL, I knew that was coming!  What the hell would I want to buy those pieces of crap for? :lol:

All set in the brake department for now, but thanks anyway!


----------



## WoodCore (May 10, 2012)

Not really a winter project but starting to make the transition to tubeless. Setup the back wheel and will eventually get to the front if I like it.


----------



## o3jeff (May 10, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> ended up ording some new brakes today, was getting really tired of my Juicy 5s
> 
> 
> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/p...-B125-E111-824F-001B21BCB944&mr:referralID=NA



I think I have a 21% off coupon for Competitive Cyclist at home if you need it.


----------



## MR. evil (May 10, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I think I have a 21% off coupon for Competitive Cyclist at home if you need it.



yes please! I am about to order some new rims and that would come in very handy


----------



## o3jeff (May 10, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> yes please! I am about to order some new rims and that would come in very handy



I'll look for it when I get home. Didn't you get new rims already?


----------



## MR. evil (May 10, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Not really a winter project but starting to make the transition to tubeless. Setup the back wheel and will eventually get to the front if I like it.



Are you rims tubeless compatible or are you using a conversion kit?

The last time I rode with you you had some Dt Swiss EX5 rims, do you still have the same rims? My rims are the DT Swiss EX5.1d which is pretty much the same rims as yours, just the older version. I have had pretty good luck with them tubeless using the ghetto 20" bmx tube method. I have also heard that the Stans or DT Swiss rubber rim strips work very well for these rims. I briefly tried using the Stans yellow tape last season with poor results. The tape sealed the spoke holes and made the rims / tires air tight. But there wasn’t enough thickness to the tape to help lock the tire bead into the rim. So I was constantly burping air even at high pressure. After a couple of weeks I lost confidence in the setup and I was back to the ghetto setup. I have heard that people use Gorilla Tape with very good luck. Its much thicker than the Stans yellow tape and locks the tire beads in better. Its also only $5 a roll compared to $15 for the yellow tape.

I am not sure what you run for tires, but Kenda tires are a royal pain in the a$$ to seal up. I once tried to get a Nevegal to seal up and the side walls weeped sealant for over a week. Several riding pals have had a similar experience. I have had pretty good luck recently with Spesh’s tires.  Just make sure you get the version of the tires with the beefier side wall. Sealant works great at sealing punctures in the tread, but won’t do a dam thing to a torn / sliced side wall. Take it from me, having to throw a tube into a tire with sealant in it on the trail is no fun! 


Pretty soon I am going to be re-lacing my Hope Hubs to some new (lighter) tubeless ready rims. Thinking either the Stans ZTR Flows or the new Pacenti TL28. Pretty sure I am going to also be going with 650b upfront as my fork has the clearance for it and is also certified for it by Xfusion.


----------



## MR. evil (May 10, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> yes please! I am about to order some new rims and that would come in very handy



No. I was about to pull the trigger on some a while back. At the last minute I discovered that they were pinned, not welded and it was a deal breaker.


----------



## WoodCore (May 10, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> Are you rims tubeless compatible or are you using a conversion kit?
> 
> The last time I rode with you you had some Dt Swiss EX5 rims, do you still have the same rims? My rims are the DT Swiss EX5.1d which is pretty much the same rims as yours, just the older version. I have had pretty good luck with them tubeless using the ghetto 20" bmx tube method. I have also heard that the Stans or DT Swiss rubber rim strips work very well for these rims. I briefly tried using the Stans yellow tape last season with poor results. The tape sealed the spoke holes and made the rims / tires air tight. But there wasn’t enough thickness to the tape to help lock the tire bead into the rim. So I was constantly burping air even at high pressure. After a couple of weeks I lost confidence in the setup and I was back to the ghetto setup. I have heard that people use Gorilla Tape with very good luck. Its much thicker than the Stans yellow tape and locks the tire beads in better. Its also only $5 a roll compared to $15 for the yellow tape.
> 
> ...




Picked up a new rear wheel........... Stans ZTR Crest 29er with a Hope Evo Pro 2 hub and it is tubeless compatible simply by changing the valve stem and using the Stans yellow rim tape. I also switched tires from the Kenda Nevegal to a Maxxis Ardent which was pretty easy to setup tubeless at least compared to some of the horror stories I've heard about Nevegals. Haven't been for a ride on it yet because of all the rain but if I like the way it rolls I'll look to do the same with the front wheel.


----------



## o3jeff (May 11, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> yes please! I am about to order some new rims and that would come in very handy



Just emailed you the coupon. If you don't need it post it here for anyone that needs it. I am not sure if it is one use or not.


----------



## o3jeff (May 12, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> If you have never tried anything else the Juicy 5's might seem great. But having recently tried a bike with good brakes the difference is astounding. Much more power and better modulation.
> 
> I actually ordered them through my bike shop, but they gave me a bro deal that was about equal to the price on that web site plus shipping.



I saw a guy on the trail this morning have a problem with his Juicy 5's


----------



## MR. evil (May 12, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I saw a guy on the trail this morning have a problem with his Juicy 5's



Think that guy might need to buy a paired a used juicy 5s?


----------



## MR. evil (May 12, 2012)

Just picked up the XTs from the LBS, hope to test them Sunday morning.


----------



## o3jeff (May 12, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> Think that guy might need to buy a paired a used juicy 5s?



The same guy appeared to have a even bigger problem about a half mile further in! He probably should of done some winter projects on his bike.


----------



## WoodCore (May 12, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> The same guy appeared to have a even bigger problem about a half mile further in! He probably should of done some winter projects on his bike.



Do tell more!!


----------



## MR. evil (May 13, 2012)

First ride with the new brakes this morning. So far I really like them.

Not even broken in yet they are more powerfull and have MUCH better modulation than my old Juicy 5s. Once the pads get broken in these things are going to be sweet. These brakes have really short levers and were designed for one finger braking. At first I wasn't sure if I was going to like one finger braking and if I would be able to get enough power with using only one finger. It turns out I really like this one finger braking thing. You can easily lock up these brakes with just one finger and keeping all but your index finger on your grips while riding a techy downhill section is nice.


----------



## marcski (May 18, 2012)

Picked up the big rig this evening.  So psyched to get on the new wheels...ended up with the Hope Pro 2 evo's wrapped with Mavic 819, tubeless ready rims.  They look awesome and the freehub sounds mean!!

Also, Fox said my stanchions were twisted and they didn't like the feel.....so, for another few bucks, in addition to the rebuild and the high volume piston I ordered, they set me up with new stanchions they had in the shop. 

I also went big with some Schwalbe Hans Dampf tires..I am really lookiong forward to tomorrow's ride!!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2013)

Anyone have any cycling related winter projects going on this year?

I've been too busy this winter to think much about MTB, but it seems like spring is approaching quickly.  It'll probably be a good idea to try to remember what I broke on my last ride, so I can order replacement parts...


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 26, 2013)

Was thinking about sending my fork and shock out to be "pushed" but haven't motivated quite yet. Other than that just need to tweak/tune the drivetrain and away we go! 

Kinda cycle related..........just installed a kegorator in my garage to greet me at the end my rides! :smile:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2013)

WoodCore said:


> Was thinking about sending my fork and shock out to be "pushed" but haven't motivated quite yet. Other than that just need to tweak/tune the drivetrain and away we go!
> 
> Kinda cycle related..........just installed a kegorator in my garage to greet me at the end my rides! :smile:



I know where I'll be riding out of this year! :beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2013)

None, think the mtn bikes are in good shape since they didn't get much use last year. Need to look at the road bike and see if I need to be doing anything to it.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Anyone have any cycling related winter projects going on this year?
> 
> I've been too busy this winter to think much about MTB, but it seems like spring is approaching quickly.  It'll probably be a good idea to try to remember what I broke on my last ride, so I can order replacement parts...



I think you need to look at those Juicy brakes!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I think you need to look at those Juicy brakes!



They've been working fine since I repaired them after you sabotaged them early last year. 8)


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> None, think the mtn bikes are in good shape since they didn't get much use last year. Need to look at the road bike and see if I need to be doing anything to it.



Did you ever service your suspension pivots??



o3jeff said:


> Just going to leave it all in a box for maybe next winters project.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2013)

bvibert said:


> They've been working fine since I repaired them after you sabotaged them early last year. 8)



I thought Tim jinked you with them, or was it me riding too slow that you needed to keep dragging the brakes to keep from running me over!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Did you ever service your suspension pivots??



Yea, Suburban did them last year when they came in. The kit also came with new pivots so now I have an extra set. A couple of the old bearings were in rough shape.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I thought Tim jinked you with them, or was it me riding too slow that you needed to keep dragging the brakes to keep from running me over!



Naw, I think it was my bike's way of telling me that I suck


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Naw, I think it was my bike's way of telling me that I suck



Brakes will make you a slower rider.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 26, 2013)

MTN Bike:
Getting a new custom wheel set built at the moment. WTB i23 tubeless rims with a Hope Pro 2 front hub and Hadley rear hub. Also comtemplting going to a 1x10 drive train. Dont use the small ring very much and it would drop over 1 lbs off the bike. Other than that my bike is in great shape and ready to roll as soon as spring hit. 

Road Bike:
The road bike is going to need some new tires and brake pads. Might also need some new chainrings and a cassette. Going to hot the road early and hard this year. I intend on doing the Village Cahrity ride this year, the 100k ride and I also want to get in my first century in the fall


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 26, 2013)

Road bike single- Install my new FSA K-Wing Carbon compact handlebars. Full tuneup , new chain etc also repack the wheel bearings in the Dura-Ace C24 wheelset. 

Tandem Road Bike - Install new handlebars on this one too, some FSA Omega Compact bars I got off Chainlove for $18. Also install my new shaved Aria Drum brake on our hill climbing wheelset. We're going to do some hilly Centuries in Vermont this year so the drum brake will come in handy slowing this beast down from close to 60mph. Can't afford a rear wheel blowout from rim brakes especially coming down Appalachian Gap.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 26, 2013)

Aside from the stuff I am working on in the bike maintenance course, I am planning on the following for my road ride:

1) new tires. My old ones are in need of replacing ASAP. (read: before I get on the road)
2) New wheels. Not sure where to go with this either.
3) New bar tape - Lame I know but it seems like something every man should know how to do.
4) New chain

Nothing major in store for the MTB.  As with you Mr. Evil, I am planning on getting on the road the second they are rideable. I am looking to do some long distance stuff this summer and if I am going to make it happen, I need to get on my bike


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Anyone have any cycling related winter projects going on this year?
> 
> I've been too busy this winter to think much about MTB, but it seems like spring is approaching quickly.  It'll probably be a good idea to try to remember what I broke on my last ride, so I can order replacement parts...



Did you ever get a new fork?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Did you ever get a new fork?



Nope, not planning on one anytime too soon.  Might have a new (to me) rear wheel lined up though...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Nope, not planning on one anytime too soon.  Might have a new (to me) rear wheel lined up though...



What kind of warranty does the wheel/hub come with?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> What kind of warranty does the wheel/hub come with?



None


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2013)

I wonder if Backcountry.com has their unlimited lifetime warranty oh wheels?


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 14, 2013)

Just picked up my new wheel set

WTB Frequency i23 tubeless rims, 650b front, 26 rear 
Hope pro2 front hub with 20mm axle
Hadley rear hub, 10mm thru axle, titanium drive shell, 72pt engagement
DT Swiss super comp spokes, orange anodized nipples

These this are wider and MUCH lighter than the wheels they replaced. Can't wait to give them a go


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 14, 2013)

What tires?


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 14, 2013)

A new Schwalb Hans Damph 650b up front and a used Spesh Clutch in the rear. Have several Spesh 26" tires with life left in them. Going to use them up and the. Give a Schwalb Nobby Nick a go in the rear.

you actually going to ride this year? What about riding with my team on the charity ride?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 15, 2013)

MR. evil said:


> A new Schwalb Hans Damph 650b up front and a used Spesh Clutch in the rear. Have several Spesh 26" tires with life left in them. Going to use them up and the. Give a Schwalb Nobby Nick a go in the rear.
> 
> you actually going to ride this year? What about riding with my team on the charity ride?



I need to get on the bike first before I commit to it! How many miles is it?


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 15, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I need to get on the bike first before I commit to it! How many miles is it?



There are (3) different ride distances:
25k (about 15.5 miles)
50k (about 31 miles)
100k (about 62 miles)

Last year there were many out of shape people on questionable bikes doing the 25k just fine. I also belive the 25k ride is kind of flat, the 50k pretty hilly, and the 100k has lots of climbing. My goal s to do the 100k, if for some reason I don't feel up to it then it will be the 50K


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 15, 2013)

MR. evil said:


> There are (3) different ride distances:
> 25k (about 15.5 miles)
> 50k (about 31 miles)
> 100k (about 62 miles)
> ...



Does the whole team have to do the same distance? Hate to be doing the 100K myself if you guys chicken out.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2013)

MR. evil said:


> There are (3) different ride distances:
> 25k (about 15.5 miles)
> 50k (about 31 miles)
> 100k (about 62 miles)
> ...



Yeah, there was some real clunkers out there last year.  I was kind of surprised.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 2, 2013)

Road bike is back from the shop. New chain, new tires, bar tape, some cable housing. 

Still thinking it is time for new wheels but I don't have the money for them just yet.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 2, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Road bike is back from the shop. New chain, new tires, bar tape, some cable housing.



I thought you were a maintenance master now after taking those classes.  You should have done the work yourself...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 2, 2013)

Funny you mention that...I could have done all of it myself EXCEPT the bar tape. Even with practice, I still suck at it.  He didn't charge me labor on anything except the general tune up and I got a nice discount on the tires. 

I still feel like I cheated having him do some of that work.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 4, 2013)

So, I started working on getting my MTB ready for the season last night.  I've come to the determination that I didn't ride enough last year.  Normally I replace the chain and possibly the cassette and/or middle ring at the beginning of the season, because they need it.  I checked the chain stretch last night and it was hardly stretched at all, less than a 1/16" over 12 links.  The cassette and middle ring are fine as well.  The granny ring is a little tweaked, but it was at the beginning of last season as well.  I don't mind not having to spend the money right now, but that just means I'll probably have to do it mid-season instead...

I pulled all the suspension apart to check the bearings, all looks pretty good except for one bearing that is a little notchy.  I'll probably let that go until next year.

Should be able to put everything back together tonight and be good to go!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 4, 2013)

bvibert said:


> So, I started working on getting my MTB ready for the season last night.  I've come to the determination that I didn't ride enough last year.  Normally I replace the chain and possibly the cassette and/or middle ring at the beginning of the season, because they need it.  I checked the chain stretch last night and it was hardly stretched at all, less than a 1/16" over 12 links.  The cassette and middle ring are fine as well.  The granny ring is a little tweaked, but it was at the beginning of last season as well.  I don't mind not having to spend the money right now, but that just means I'll probably have to do it mid-season instead...
> 
> I pulled all the suspension apart to check the bearings, all looks pretty good except for one bearing that is a little notchy.  I'll probably let that go until next year.
> 
> Should be able to put everything back together tonight and be good to go!



What did you get for a new rear wheel/hub?

I think my mountain bikes got more dust than dirt on them last year!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 4, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> What did you get for a new rear wheel/hub?
> 
> I think my mountain bikes got more dust than dirt on them last year!



Nothing yet.  My existing rear wheel is still usable...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 4, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Nothing yet.  My existing rear wheel is still usable...



Weren't you getting a used one? Or am I making this up?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 4, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Weren't you getting a used one? Or am I making this up?



I'm supposed to be.. the dude selling it has been too busy remodeling his kitchen or something though...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 4, 2013)

I almost forgot that I need new pedals and shoes too... :-?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 4, 2013)

bvibert said:


> I'm supposed to be.. the dude selling it has been too busy remodeling his kitchen or something though...



Sounds like the same dude that is suppose to be drawing me a couple sketches of a garage I want to build!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 4, 2013)

bvibert said:


> I almost forgot that I need new pedals and shoes too... :-?



What kind are you getting? EMS has 20% bike stuff.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 4, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> What kind are you getting? EMS has 20% bike stuff.



Looking at Shimano M530.  I can get them cheaper than EMS, even with 20% off.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 4, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Looking at Shimano M530.  I can get them cheaper than EMS, even with 20% off.



Lifetime warranty?


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 4, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Sounds like the same dude that is suppose to be drawing me a couple sketches of a garage I want to build!





bvibert said:


> I'm supposed to be.. the dude selling it has been too busy remodeling his kitchen or something though...



These guys sound like real D-bags


----------



## bvibert (Apr 4, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Lifetime warranty?



Not that I'm aware of


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 5, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Looking at Shimano M530.  I can get them cheaper than EMS, even with 20% off.



What are you getting for shoes, Sidi?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 5, 2013)

MR. evil said:


> These guys sound like real D-bags



I have a 35' x 35' hole sitting in my back yard and contractor eager to start building!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 5, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I have a 35' x 35' hole sitting in my back yard and contractor eager to start building!



You dug a hole before you had plans??


----------



## bvibert (Apr 5, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> What are you getting for shoes, Sidi?



No, not sure yet.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 5, 2013)

bvibert said:


> You dug a hole before you had plans??



Yea, why not? Want to come ride it it?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 5, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Yea, why not? Want to come ride it it?



Sure, be right over


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 9, 2013)

Didn't Push used to sell complete rear shocks last year or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 9, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Didn't Push used to sell complete rear shocks last year or am I thinking of someone else?



Found my answer on mtbr

_*So, to clear up the confusion.

First, any Monarch that has been sold by us or serviced by us will  continue to be fully supported by PUSH. This includes regular  maintenance, additional tuning, warranty service, etc. If you are a  previous Monarch customer and need assistance just contact us through  email or phone and we'll be happy to help you.

Second, you have to understand that sometimes things outside of our  control limit what we can make available. The large majority of our  business relies on product and part supply from the suspension  manufacturers. 

Lastly, things like the MX-Tune have been both a significant  embarrassment as well as a large loss in income. Two things that  business owners never want. Selling complete suspension units proved to  be a much more difficult task than we had anticipated and distracted  heavily from our core business which is tuning and service. At this time  we have decided to make an extremely focused effort back on our core  business.....tuning and service. It's not to say that we won't offer  possible complete suspension unit sales in the future, but we surely  won't be doing it until our core business is sorted, and our tuning line  is solid again. 

Darren
PUSH Industrie*_s


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 9, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Didn't Push used to sell complete rear shocks last year or am I thinking of someone else?



In the market for a new rear shock?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 9, 2013)

MR. evil said:


> In the market for a new rear shock?



I was just seeing what was out there and if there were any deals. Can probably get another year out of mine since it wasn't used much last year.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 11, 2013)

bvibert said:


> I'm supposed to be.. the dude selling it has been too busy remodeling his kitchen or something though...





MR. evil said:


> These guys sound like real D-bags



The dude failed to produce the wheel today for me to pick up for you. Think he is scamming us!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 11, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> The dude failed to produce the wheel today for me to pick up for you. Think he is scamming us!



Yeah, tell me about it!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 12, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, tell me about it!



I heard from the wheel guy, will grab it next week for you.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I heard from the wheel guy, will grab it next week for you.



Cool!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 12, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Cool!



Maybe I'll swap it out with one of mine if it's better and looks similar!:wink:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Maybe I'll swap it out with one of mine if it's better and looks similar!:wink:



:roll:


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 12, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Maybe I'll swap it out with one of mine if it's better and looks similar!:wink:





bvibert said:


> :roll:



Defiantly better than what you have Jeff, pretty sure that wheel guy is a real bike snob and only has bling bike parts.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 25, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Maybe I'll swap it out with one of mine if it's better and looks similar!:wink:





bvibert said:


> :roll:



Do you still want the wheel? Been driving around with it.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 25, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Do you still want the wheel? Been driving around with it.



DOH! I just saw your FB message.  Not the first time they failed to alert me of a message.  Yes, I still want it, sending a PM


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 25, 2013)

bvibert said:


> DOH! I just saw your FB message.  Not the first time they failed to alert me of a message.  Yes, I still want it, sending a PM



Go into your phone settings and uncheck "Block Apple Devices"


----------



## bvibert (Apr 25, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Go into your phone settings and uncheck "Block Apple Devices"



:lol:

Maybe that's the problem...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 27, 2013)

How long is a bike tube suppose to last? I was straightening up my work bench and came across an unused tube for my road bike that feels kind of hard/dry.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 29, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> How long is a bike tube suppose to last? I was straightening up my work bench and came across an unused tube for my road bike that feels kind of hard/dry.



It seems like it would depend on where they were stored?  If it feels kind of hard/dry then it doesn't sound very good to me...


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 29, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> How long is a bike tube suppose to last? I was straightening up my work bench and came across an unused tube for my road bike that feels kind of hard/dry.



Considering the pressure in a road tire / tube I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 29, 2013)

bvibert said:


> It seems like it would depend on where they were stored?  If it feels kind of hard/dry then it doesn't sound very good to me...



Basement, but then again my mountain bike tires seem a bit dry too and I just that was from not riding it.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 29, 2013)

bvibert said:


> :lol:
> 
> Maybe that's the problem...



Did you get the wheel changed out for your second ride yesterday?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 29, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Did you get the wheel changed out for your second ride yesterday?



No, but I did manage to bring it into my garage...


----------



## MR. evil (May 5, 2013)

Several rides so far on my new wheel set and I couldn't be happier with them. They are noticeably lighter than my previous wheel set, about 300gr lighter and I can feel the difference. The Hadley rear hub just seems to roll faster than the previous Hope rear and the 72pt engagement is real nice, especially when coming out of a corner and laying down the power.


----------



## o3jeff (May 6, 2013)

bvibert said:


> No, but I did manage to bring it into my garage...



Did you try the new rear wheel?


----------



## MR. evil (May 7, 2013)

Didn't want to start a new thread for this, but I just ordered a new bike rack for my truck. The rack looks pretty sweet and gets nothing but rave reviews over on MTBR. Hope to have it for the weekend.

https://www.1upusa.com/


----------



## bvibert (May 8, 2013)

MR. evil said:


> Didn't want to start a new thread for this, but I just ordered a new bike rack for my truck. The rack looks pretty sweet and gets nothing but rave reviews over on MTBR. Hope to have it for the weekend.
> 
> https://www.1upusa.com/



Actually that might make a good new thread, maybe I'll start one...

Anyway, yes, those racks get good press over on MTBR.  The only complaint I can remember seeing is for a broken bolt, but it seems to be an isolated incident:
http://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/so-you-think-your-1up-rack-secure-850586.html


----------



## o3jeff (May 8, 2013)

How's the new rear wheel working?


----------



## bvibert (May 10, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> How's the new rear wheel working?



Is good, thanks!


----------



## o3jeff (May 10, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Looking at Shimano M530.  I can get them cheaper than EMS, even with 20% off.



Did you get the new pedals?


----------



## bvibert (May 10, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Did you get the new pedals?



Nope.  Budget cutbacks.


----------



## o3jeff (May 11, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Nope.  Budget cutbacks.


I heard there's a pair not being used close to you.


----------



## o3jeff (May 11, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Is good, thanks!


The hub sounds pretty sweet compared to woodcores sleigh bell on his bike. Good call on having us fall back from the group on yesterday's ride so we didn't have to listen to it!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 14, 2014)

All this warm weather has my mind drifting to two wheels lately.

I was toying with making two upgrades this winter; one to the MTB and one to the road.

For the MTB - I was looking at upgrading the crank from the deore triple that is on there to an XT (M785) so I can run a 2x. I would love to go 1x11 but that whole thing is damned expensive. I'd consider going to a 1x10 with a chain guide but worry I would miss that second ring.

Also wanted to upgrade my brakes from elixer 5's to xt.  After riding with a friends set last summer, the difference seems to be worth the price 

For the road - I am not in love with the Apex Groupset. I was looking to switch it up a bit but not sure where to go. Mostly,I don't care for the shifting. It isn't as smooth as I would like and it it feels rather clunky. 

The MTB crank is my priority so I am trying to save some $$ so I can switch up the road bike.  Any opinions out there? I would imagine that the Force grouppo isn't a big enough step up to warrant the $$ but I feel like Red is stupid money.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 18, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> All this warm weather has my mind drifting to two wheels lately.
> 
> I was toying with making two upgrades this winter; one to the MTB and one to the road.
> 
> ...



I have no advice, but I hear you with about the mind drifting to biking.  I just spent a couple of days in Phoenix AZ, and it was perfect 70s MTB weather while I was there.  I really wished I had my bike, and some time to ride it!


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 18, 2014)

I will only comment on the MTB parts, even though info road bike I know nothing about the gear.

as far as cranks go I would get an SLX double over the XT. It's cheaper, and only weights a little bit more. But the XT brakes are sweet! I have been running them for a little over a year now and they ahev been one of the best upgrades to my bike. If you like the 1x11 stuff but can't stomach the price why not try 1x10? Get a SRAM crank with a removable spider and then a bling ring and new 10 speed stuff out back.



BackLoafRiver said:


> All this warm weather has my mind drifting to two wheels lately.
> 
> I was toying with making two upgrades this winter; one to the MTB and one to the road.
> 
> ...


----------



## kendall (Jan 19, 2014)

Anyone have any advice on what would be the most advantageous use of limited funds on a road bike? 

I'm trying to figure out if I should upgrade my groupset from 105/Tiagra to SRAM Force or if I should buy a nice new set of wheels.  The SRAM Force groupset is about $900 and the wheels are about $1300-1500.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 22, 2014)

Wheels made a huge differenece on my 2013 Roubiax expert SL4. I installed a set of Shimano Dura-Ace C24 clinchers that weight about 1390 grams /set. I bought these several years ago. They ride extremely smooth, have serviceable bearings and have been very durable over the last 10,000 miles. My bike weight dropped a pound after just switching out the wheels. 
All of my friendss with other brands have been through 2 or more sets of wheels in the same time frame. Mine are model WH-7850-CL24,  the current version is WH-9000-C24-CL. Cost is about $1300-1400 at US Bike shops or $950 from UK dealers like Chain Reaction Cycles. They also sell C35 and C50 versions if you want more aerodynamic rims. Look at the reviews , everyone likes these.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 21, 2014)

I am currently thinking about upgrading my drive train on the MTB and going to a 1x10 setup with a 28t chain ring up front.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2014)

MR. evil said:


> I am currently thinking about upgrading my drive train on the MTB and going to a 1x10 setup with a 28t chain ring up front.



Hey MR. evil in the house!  What have you been up to?

Going 1x10 is certainly tempting... I have a love/hate relationship with my front derailleur!


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 21, 2014)

bvibert said:


> Hey MR. evil in the house!  What have you been up to?
> 
> Going 1x10 is certainly tempting... I have a love/hate relationship with my front derailleur!



I've been working too much and still slowly renovating the house. Only been on skis a handful of times this season and right now I am actually laid up on the couch recovering from some minor surgery this past Wed. What have you been up to? 

I have seen that you have been pretty active over on MTBR lately, you must be getting the MTB itch like me.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2014)

I hope the surgery was nothing serious and you're recovering okay.

I've been working way too much myself, which has been cutting into my skiing.  Definitely starting to think about MTB!


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 24, 2014)

bvibert said:


> I hope the surgery was nothing serious and you're recovering okay.
> 
> I've been working way too much myself, which has been cutting into my skiing.  Definitely starting to think about MTB!



thanks Brian....it was nothing serious and I am recovering just fine. I am actually bored out of my mind sitting around doing nothing and I am really hoping to get clearance from my doctor to go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## cyclesnack (Feb 25, 2014)

Last fall I found a Trek 720 on the side of the road that I have been playing around with as a commuter bike.  

Hybrid bikes suck!  So, I am in the process of converting this to a Singlespeed/Fixed gear commuter.

I will post some pix when I get the new wheels on it.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 1, 2014)

bvibert said:


> Hey MR. evil in the house!  What have you been up to?
> 
> Going 1x10 is certainly tempting... I have a love/hate relationship with my front derailleur!



Wasn't 100% sure I was going to make the change from 2x9 to 1x10. But the other day I accidentally ran across a sweet deal for a new SRAM X9 crank and bottom bracket for $132 with free shipping, which is just ridiculously cheap. Thinking back I should have 5 of them and sold the rest on eBay. This crank has a removable spider allowing for a direct mount chain ring. The plan now is to use a 28t chainring up front with a 12x36 10 speed cassette in the rear. If that is not enough range several mfrs are making a 42t cog you can add to a 10 speed cassette.

Now on the look out for eithe10r XT or X9 level 10 speed cassette, shifter & der. If anyone is interested in buying my old Shimmano SLX crankset and bottom bracket let me know. It's only 2 seasons old and in decent shape. I also have a brand new RaceFacd 32t chainring still in the original packaging for his crank.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 1, 2014)

MR. evil said:


> . If anyone is interested in buying my old Shimmano SLX crankset and bottom bracket let me know. It's only 2 seasons old and in decent shape. I also have a brand new RaceFacd 32t chainring still in the original packaging for his crank.



How much are you looking to get for it?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 2, 2014)

If Brian isn't interested, I definitely would be as I am looking to go 2x   




Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 3, 2014)

bvibert said:


> How much are you looking to get for it?





BackLoafRiver said:


> If Brian isn't interested, I definitely would be as I am looking to go 2x
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



I will post up some pics in the next day or so, need to think about how much to ask for the crank. I have a good idea what I want for the new RaceFace chain ring.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 6, 2014)

MR. evil said:


> I will post up some pics in the next day or so, need to think about how much to ask for the crank. I have a good idea what I want for the new RaceFace chain ring.



We are patiently waiting!


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 6, 2014)

o3jeff said:


> We are patiently waiting!



I will get right on it just for.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 6, 2014)

So here it is:
A 2 year old Shimano SLX 2x crankset with bashguard and bottom bracket (the chainrings are a little life in them). The end of the crank arms have typical wear front rocky New England riding but other wise the cranks are in great shape

 a 2 year old Shimano SLX 2x front deraillure, Will work with Shimano and SRAM front shifters.

and finally a brand new RaceFace 32T Turbine chain ring.

I would ideally like to sell all of this as a package, asking $125 plus shipping. 







I will also have some other bits for sale soon priced to move:
SRAM X7 front shifter
SRAM X7 medium cage rear Der
SRAM X7 nine speed rear shifter
Shimano  XT 11-34 nine speed cassette.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 7, 2014)

MR. evil said:


> I will get right on it just for.



Thanks!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 7, 2014)

MR. evil said:


> Shimano  XT 11-34 nine speed cassette.



I though I was the only woman that ran a 11-34 cassette!


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 7, 2014)

o3jeff said:


> I though I was the only woman that ran a 11-34 cassette!



I am going all out girly with my new drive train. Single ring up front with a 28t chain rings, and a 12/36 10 speed cassette in the rear. Might even use the use conversion kit and remove the 17t cog from the cassette and add a 40t big cog for extra girl power.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 7, 2014)

That's tempting, and seems like a good price.  I don't _really_ need a new crank though.  Backloaf, it's all yours if you want it.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 7, 2014)

Hmm....What's the length on the arms?


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 7, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Hmm....What's the length on the arms?



Crank arms are 170mm...and I will also do $125 shipped


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm gathering up the parts to finish off my 1x conversion that I mostly did this last summer.  Since my drivetrain was due for a replacement anyway I decided to spend a little extra and go from 9 speed to 10 speed in the back while I was at it.

When I first converted to the single ring up front I just used the 32T ramped chain ring that I already had on there, and left the front derailleur (limit screw set to lock it in the middle) to act as a chain guide.  I also had a 11-32 rear cassette, which obviously only gave me a 1:1 climbing gear.  That actually worked out a little better than I thought it would, but still I wanted a little bit better climbing gear.  Since I'm almost never in need of higher gears I decided to go with a 30T Race Face Narrow Wide ring.  The NW rings are supposed to aid with chain retention, so no more front derailleur.  To further ensure that I was able to keep the chain from falling off in rough terrain I upgraded to a clutch rear derailleur, a Zee Shadow+ short cage to be exact.  Top it all off with a 11-36 10 speed cassette and Saint shifter.  With 30:36 I'll have a better climbing gear, while still retaining the ratios that most often use.  I can't wait to see how it all works out when I get it together.

I'll also be checking out the pivots in the rear suspension, which probably need new bearings at this point, and whatever other normal maintenance is needed.

Anyone else have any projects going on?


----------



## snoseek (Jan 22, 2015)

If anyone is interested I've got a almost brand new 2013 marzochi bomber 55, almost brand new set of WTB laserdisc rims and some other random stuff I'm willing to sell super cheap.

150 for fork
125 for wheelset (comes with conti mk tires, almost new)

im gonna ebay it in spring, but want to gives az first dibs. I bought it for my slayer and proceeded to snap my frame shortly after a couple years back. all is mint


----------



## snoseek (Jan 22, 2015)

My big project is some slx brakes and maybe, just maybe some new wheels for my trance. We'll see how tax returns go....


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2015)

Any more details on the fork, steerer size and length, travel, pics, etc..?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 22, 2015)

Right now, the only thing I am eyeing is an upgrade to the DT -Swiss 350's. I'd like to throw in something with better engagement, an I9 torch is the frontrunner right now.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 22, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Any more details on the fork, steerer size and length, travel, pics, etc..?




Parts are in friends basement back east but he will ship for me.

Details:
1 1/8 straight steering tube. It's cut at 8 inches even. 20 mm thru axel (keep in mind if you don't have a matching wheel I'm selling one)
160 mm travel
I can text a pic as soon as buddy sends me one
Buttery soft travel

not 2013 but 2012-my bad

http://www.marzocchi.com/template/d...=1561&IdFolder=113&idMY=59618&IdOggetto=59711

That exact model. Fork is mint...not for weight weenies but great all mtn performance in new england


----------



## bvibert (Jan 23, 2015)

snoseek said:


> Parts are in friends basement back east but he will ship for me.
> 
> Details:
> 1 1/8 straight steering tube. It's cut at 8 inches even. 20 mm thru axel (keep in mind if you don't have a matching wheel I'm selling one)
> ...



I'm definitely no weight weenie.  I have a 20mm conversion kit for my current front wheel, I've just been waiting to get a fork.  

I'm interested, I just need to check on my steerer tube length, my bike has a huge head tube, so I have to run a longer than typical steerer.  I'm pretty sure I'm still running with an uncut steerer at the moment, so 8" might be too short.  I'll check tonight.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2015)

bvibert said:


> I'm definitely no weight weenie.  I have a 20mm conversion kit for my current front wheel, I've just been waiting to get a fork.
> 
> I'm interested, I just need to check on my steerer tube length, my bike has a huge head tube, so I have to run a longer than typical steerer.  I'm pretty sure I'm still running with an uncut steerer at the moment, so 8" might be too short.  I'll check tonight.



8" steerer is too short for me.  I would just be able to get the stem on, but I need some spacers underneath to get my handlebars where I want them.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 15, 2015)

bvibert said:


> I'm gathering up the parts to finish off my 1x conversion that I mostly did this last summer.  Since my drivetrain was due for a replacement anyway I decided to spend a little extra and go from 9 speed to 10 speed in the back while I was at it.
> 
> When I first converted to the single ring up front I just used the 32T ramped chain ring that I already had on there, and left the front derailleur (limit screw set to lock it in the middle) to act as a chain guide.  I also had a 11-32 rear cassette, which obviously only gave me a 1:1 climbing gear.  That actually worked out a little better than I thought it would, but still I wanted a little bit better climbing gear.  Since I'm almost never in need of higher gears I decided to go with a 30T Race Face Narrow Wide ring.  The NW rings are supposed to aid with chain retention, so no more front derailleur.  To further ensure that I was able to keep the chain from falling off in rough terrain I upgraded to a clutch rear derailleur, a Zee Shadow+ short cage to be exact.  Top it all off with a 11-36 10 speed cassette and Saint shifter.  With 30:36 I'll have a better climbing gear, while still retaining the ratios that most often use.  I can't wait to see how it all works out when I get it together.
> 
> ...



Took my first ride on the 1x10 over the weekend, it worked great, as expected!  I was a little worried that the gearing would be too low for the road, but it wasn't a big deal for the riding that I do.  That's probably the only road ride I'll do this year anyway.  I setup the gearing to be optimal in the woods, and I'm still confident it will be.  I'll be getting out on the dirt with it this afternoon, so I'll know soon enough.

Never did get around to going through the rear pivots.. :-?


----------

